# question about ceramic heat emitters



## CrystalsFamily (Mar 27, 2014)

When I have shopped for them, I have noticed that they say they require a porcelain lamp socket. All the lamps I've seen say their sockets are ceramic, except the zoomed clamp lamp, but that won't work for our setup. I don't think porcelain and ceramic are the same thing, are they? Does anyone know of another lamp that fits the bill? Thanks for advice.


----------



## wellington (Mar 27, 2014)

My lights or ceramic sockets and no problems. They aren't really the same, porcelain and ceramic, but either will do.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 27, 2014)

Ceramic is fine .As long as you don't use a 100 watt lamp in a 50 watt fixtures . So if you are using a 150 watt che use a 250 watt fixture . This will give you plenty of room to increase your che wattage . It will also help keep your fixtures cool .


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2014)

Either porcelain or ceramic is fine. Just don't use the plastic type Bakelight ones.


----------



## CrystalsFamily (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmm, now I feel like I'm being argumentative, but it says on the Amazon listing for the 100 watt zoomed CHE, and I believe on the package, "use only with porcelain socket." I'm quite concerned about fire hazard. No one knows of another brand or type that is porcelain?

While we're at it, I believe when I researched this before (and then didn't do it), that I was going to go with the zoomed 150w on a dimmer switch. Anyone strongly recommend something different?


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2014)

ZooMed doesn't make a 150 (or at least they didn't...). They make a 100 or a 160 watt.

You cannot use a dimmer switch on Mercury Vapor bulbs. They are self ballasted and must have full power to operate correctly. You can adjust the temperature under them by raising or lowering the fixture.

If you feel better then do your best to find a "porcelain" fixture. It is functionally the same thing as ceramic which is what everyone I know has been using for MVBs since they hit the scene in the 90's. Plastic fixtures are not safe. Ceramic fixtures are a safe as anything I have seen and function no differently than porcelain.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2014)

The only difference between porcelain and ceramic is the way the object is fired. They're both made from clay and fired in a kiln.

The reason you want to use a porcelain or ceramic base fixture and not a Bakelite fixture is because the CHE gets very hot. Either porcelain or ceramic can withstand the heat, but a Bakelite fixture cannot.

I really doubt you'll be able to find "porcelain." It is a more delicate product, like the dolls. Ceramic is hardier and tougher. The difference between porcelain and ceramic is like a collectible antique doll and a painted figurine. Go for the ceramic.


----------



## CrystalsFamily (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, Tom and Yvonne, for the further clarification and benefit of your experience!

Perhaps Zoomed is just trying to sell their clamp lamps (which are indeed porcelain).


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2014)

If you look up in Google, the Zoo Med *PORCELAIN* light fixture it takes you to a page that has the title "Zoo.....*porcelain*...", but the text beside the picture says:

Zoo Med's most popular Clamp Lamp fixture is available in three sizes: 5 1/2"(14cm), 8 1/2"(22cm), or 10"(25cm) diameter domes. Made of heavy gauge painted aluminum. All three models have a *ceramic socket*, and can be used with the Clamp Lamp Safety Cover to protect your bulbs, animals, and home.


Since porcelain is a finer grade product, I'm positive that their fixtures are made out of ceramic. The person who made up their ad used the wrong word in the subject/title of the ad.


----------



## CrystalsFamily (Mar 28, 2014)

Actually, Yvonne, I had initially bought the clamp lamp and returned it when we realized it didn't work well with our setup, and it also said on the package that it was porcelain. I now think that they are using the terms interchangeably, and as you all suggested, to mean "not plastic" (or, perhaps the product has varied over time). At any rate, below is my exchange with ZooMed today.

I'm worried about Crystal again and going to switch over to that thread now.....

ME: I have noted that in some places, it says that your ceramic heat emitters are only for use in porcelain fixtures. But the only porcelain fixture I can find is your clamp lamp, which won't work for our setup. Can you clarify whether it is ok to use them with your ceramic fixtures?

ZOOMED: Thank you for contacting us. The Ceramic heat emitter can be used in the wire cage clamp lamp item LF-10 or the porcelain clamp lamps item numbers LF-12 and LF-15. It must be used in these fixtures with the ceramic or porcelain base. Please let me know if you have any further questions.

ME: Is there a reason you say only in clamp lamps, or can it be used in any heat lamp (wide rather than deep like a basking lamp) as long as it's ceramic or porcelain, including ones that hang from a lamp stand?

ZOOMED: With the Ceramic heat emitter you cannot use it in the deep dome or mini deep dome you need to use it in the 8 Â½ inch clamp lamp and 10 inch clamp lamps. The domes can trap the heat around the base because of the way they are shaped (more bell shaped) you want a fixture that is more bowl shaped to allow ventilation around the socket. Using the domes you can potentially cause damage to the wires in the fixture from the heat of the emitter. Please let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## Veitality (Sep 13, 2020)

If they’re saying heat can build up in the dome, could you drill a few ventilation holes at the base?


----------



## Agathaade (Sep 13, 2020)

I use porcelain and other clays - I’m a hobby ceramicist - and I’d be surprised if ceramic and porcelain sockets weren’t the same thing.
Porcelain is a type of ceramic. It is very finely ground so can be molded very precisely, and when fired creates very smooth and hard objects.
My assumption is ceramic/porcelain sockets are probably a somewhat engineered porcelain clay to attain the desired hardness and heat properties, not exactly the same as your dinner plates or tea cups, but I could be wrong here.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 13, 2020)

I have used the dome lights carried at Home Depot with the ceramic fixtures with a variety of CHE’s with no problems. A CHE has surface temps 400+ and this fixtures show no signs of failure. Save the angst for the UVB and pyramiding debates! The questions only increase as the tort grows!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 16, 2020)

....And DON'T use that clamp as a way to secure the light.
IT WILL FAIL.
It can start a fire.


----------



## AgataP (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice ceramic sockets/lamps available at Home Depot cheaper than “specialized” lamps.


----------

